
Twitter Users Blocked by Trump File Lawsuit - dwg
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/11/us/politics/trump-twitter-users-lawsuit.html
======
thsowers
Correct me if i'm wrong here as I don't have a twitter, but can't you view
anyone's public twitter by just logging out (or opening an incognito tab) and
going to the url?

~~~
dwg
True, but that's just the tip of the iceberg.

Blocked accounts cannot follow you. They cannot send direct messages to you.
You will not be notified when they mention you. They will not see your tweets
in search results. Importantly, they also cannot tag you in photos.

~~~
scaryspooky
So they can make a new account and get all of those features back. This
lawsuit is a giant waste of resources.

------
pyroinferno
>“The @realDonaldTrump account is a kind of digital town hall in which the
president and his aides use the tweet function to communicate news and
information to the public, and members of the public use the reply function to
respond to the president and his aides and exchange views with one another...”

Wait, have these people been looking at the same twitter account I've been?
These people don't have a case at all. It's like filing a lawsuit because
Trump hasn't made his personal cellphone number available to the the public.

------
HearMeRoar
Pathetic.

